# Using AceStream on Mac



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a way to use AceStream on the Mac, for instance will it work in Winebottler. Can anyone help please?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't know. Never heard of this app before today. But being it's a bit torrent at it's core, we will not be able to help you with it for now as per the forum rules.


----------

